# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  IntervistË Me 20 Vjeqarin, Mr.sc. QËndrim Gashi

## Studenti-Te

Talenti i paparë ndër shqiptarët

Është ndoshta e çuditshme kjo por kosovari, Mr. sc. Qëndrim Gashi, në moshën 20 vjeqare, nuk është larg doktoraturës. Sukseset e tij i fillon në shkollimin fillor duke u bërë i veçuar në shkencën e numrave ndër shqiptarët, pastaj pa kaluar nepër të mesmen vijon studimet në Fakultetin e Matematikës, duke e përmbyllur në moshë rekorde. Qëndrimi mbaroi magjistraturën në universitetin prestigjoz të Kembrixhit, në qershor të 2003-tës, ndërsa tani gjendet tej Atlantikut dhe është jo larg doktoraturës në universitetin me renome në botë, atë të Çikagos. Në korrik të këtij viti, Universiteti Veror i Kosovës do ta ketë në mesin e ligjëruesve mysafirë ta ketë edhe Qëndrimin për të ligjëruar në lëndën Hyrje në Topologjinë Algjebrike.
20 vjeqari, Mr. sc. Qëndrim Gashi, ekskluzivisht për studentet.info, rrëfen për të kaluaren, për të tashmen, por nuk hezitoi të flasë edhe për çështje tjera, pa kursyer edhe informacione rreth jetës private. 

Dita e katërt e qershorit të 1984-ës e kishte vënë në jetë djaloshin Qëndrim Gashi, ditë kjo e cila i solli Klinës dhe Kosovës një talent të rrallë. Prindërit Mirja dhe Reshiti shumë shpejt ia mësuan numrat, dhe Qëndrimi filloi të luante me ta, lojë kjo që i mahniste prindërit. I mbushi edhe të gjashtat dhe tani koha ishte për tia filluar shkollimit fillor. Për shumë vogëlushë ishte pak sa e bezdisshme një sfidë e re, por Qëndrimin e bënte të ndjehej si kurrë më parë, e posaçërisht kur kishte të bënte me lëndën e numrave. Me kalimin e kohës mesimdhënësit e tij po vërenin një fenomen të pazakontë ndër nxënës. Në klasën e shtatë ai mori vendin e parë në Kosovë në garat e matematikës, por jo vetëm kaq, edhe në Olimpiadën e Plusit, në Kërçovë të Maqedonisë, u stolis i pari ndër shqipëtarët. Organizatori i garave në Kosovë, prof. Ilaz Zogaj, ia kishte propozuar Qëndrimit që gjatë klasës së tetë të mësonte nga librat e matematikës së nivelit të shkollës së mesme, ndërsa mbështetja e prof. Marjan Demajt bëri që propozimin në fjalë ta realizonte. Tani erdhi koha që të ndahej nga shkolla follore Motrat Qiriazi dhe Qëndrimi e mbaroi klasën e tetë në Elena Gjika në Prishtinë dhe më pas ndodhi diç jo e zakontë, të paktën këtu në Kosovë. Pa kaluar fare në të mesmen ai regjistroi Fakultetin e Matematikës, dhe atë në moshën jo më të madhe se 14 vjeç. 
Për sfidat me të cilat ai u përball në Universitetin e Prishtinës, si studenti më i ri ndër kolegë, njëkohësisht edhe më i suksesshmi, për periudhën e studimeve pasdiplomike në universitetin prestigjoz të Kembrixhit, për të tashmen ku ai ndjek studimet e doktoraturës në Universitetin e Çikagos, universitet i cili ka një renome në Glob dhe për shumë çështje tjera duke mos kursyer rrëfimet edhe për jetën private, redaksia virtuale studentet.info realizoi një bisedë me Qëndrimin të cilën po ua prezentojmë në vijim.


www.studentet.info: Ishit në moshë mjaft të re kur u regjistruat në Universitetin e Prishtinës. Me çfarë sfidash u përballët atëbotë dhe si ju rrjedhën punët gjatë gjithë kohës së studimeve? 

*Qëndrim Gashi:* Koha e studimeve të mija në UP koincidoi me një kohë të vështirë për të gjithë shqiptarët në Kosovë, prandaj me ato vështirësi ndeshesha edhe unë. Sa për sfidat në universitet, ato ishin kryesisht burokratike në fillim dhe çdo shkoi për së mbari më vonë. Posaçërisht u jam mirënjohës profesorëve të mi, tash miqë të mi, për punë e tyre të palodhshme përkundër kushteve të rënda materiale. 

www.studentet.info: Si ndodhi që nga UP të fitoni të drejtën për të magjistruar në Kembrixh, kur kihet parasyshë konkurrenca e fortë për ti ndjekur studimet pasdiplomike atje?

*Qëndrim Gashi:*  Unë konkurova në një konkurs të tyrin dhe ata vendosëm të më pranojnë. Përvoja në Kembrixh mbetet e paharrueshme për mua.

www.studentet.info: Tani gjendeni në Çikago. Si ndodhi që të shkoni mu atje?

*Qëndrim Gashi:*  Profesori im në Kembrixh, Ian Grojnowski, më sugjeroi që ti vazhdoja studimet e mija në Universitetin e Çikagos sepse lëmija e cila më tërhiqte në atë kohë dhe që ende më tërheq, Gjeometrija Algjebrike, ishte më së miri e përfaqësuar këtu. Unë nuk e kisha vizituar Amerikën më parë kur vendosa të konkuroj për studime post-diplomike në këtë vend dhe natyrisht që isha pak i brengosur se a do ta pëlqeja vendin dhe shoqërinë në departamentin e ri. Por, tashmë janë mbushur pothuajse dy vite që nga ardhja ime këtu dhe vazhdoj të mendoj se ishte një vendim shumë i mirë, jo vetëm në askpektin profesional, që ta ndërmarrë këtë hap, do të thotë që ta dëgjoj këshillën e profesorit tim, të cilit i jam shumë mirënjohës edhe për këtë këshillë.

www.studentet.info: Si ju pritën profesorët dhe kolegët në këtë universitet, universitet të cilin shumëkush e ka ëndërr për të studjuar?

*Qëndrim Gashi:*  Unë jam shumë i lumtur që gjendem në mesin e profesorëve me nam botëror, në mesin e studentëve shumë të zotë, por edhe që jam i rrethuar me miqë të shumtë të cilët janë të gatshëm të më përkrahin kurdo. Të gjithë ne studentët ishim të mirëseardhur këtu dhe, edhe pse jemi nga plot vende të ndryshme, gjuha jonë universale në shkencë, në Departamentin e Matematikës, na bën që të kuptohemi ndoshta më mirë se në departamentet e tjera.
Po shtoj se unë kam patur fatin që ta kem për mentor profesorin Robert Kottwitz, i cili jo vetëm që është shumë i zoti në shkencë por edhe i kushton vëmendje të jashtëzakonshme studentëve të vet. Besoj se ne të dy kemi arritur ta krijojmë një raport shumë produktiv ku unë mësoj shumë nga ai dhe shpresoj se edhe ai nuk mbetet i zhgënjyer me punën time.

www.studentet.info: Mund të ma përshkuruani se si ju kalon një ditë Ju, gjeni kohë të dilni me shoqëri?

*Qëndrim Gashi:*  Nuk e kam një orar strikt të cilit duhet patjetër ti përmbahem. Megjithatë zakonisht gjatë një jave i ndjek disa kurse të shkallës së tretë e disa seminare, i mbaj ushtrimet dhe orët e konsultimeve për lëndën ku jam asistent. Një pjesë e madhe e javës më shkon duke studjuar dhe duke u orvatur të zgjidh probleme në matematikë bashkë me mentorin tim. Sa për shoqëri, mendoj se jam me fat se kam qëlluar të kem shumë shokë dhe të mirë madje. Kështu që të paktën çdo fundjavë takohem me ta, mirëpo me disa prej takohem pothuajse çdo ditë. Njeriu merr kuptim më të plotë si pjesë e një shoqërije dhe unë nuk e privoj dot veten nga marrja e këtij kuptimi. 

www.studentet.info: Deri me tani keni ndërruar disa nga universitetet më me renome në glob. Keni arritur të gjeni shoqëri, për të mos thënë shoqën e jetës?

*Qëndrim Gashi:*  Ajo që e përmendët është një hap i natyrshëm në jetë që pothuajse secili e bën, ani pse dikush e bën më herët e dikush më vonë. Unë ende nuk e kam arritur moshën kur kam të drejtë të pij alkool në SHBA, e lërë më ta marrë një vendim kaq të rëndësishëm. Besoj se për mua ka ende mjaft kohë për diçka të tillë. Nuk po i dëshiroj vetes beqari të përjetshme, përkundrazi, por duhet shijuar pak edhe kjo kohë kur kemi më pak kokëdhembje... 

www.studentet.info: Ju e vizitoni Kosovën çdo vit. Si ndjeheni tash kur pritet që në një moshë shumë të re të ligjeroni në Universitetin Veror të Prishtinës?

*Qëndrim Gashi:*  Unë jam shumë i kënaqur që po më jepet rasti që të jap mësim në Universitetin Veror në korrik të këtij viti. Ky universitet është një mundësi, e cila duhet shfytëzuar maksimalisht, për studentët e rajonit dhe profesorët kosovarë, që të vëjnë bashkëpunim ndërmjet vete dhe me profesorët që vijnë nga jashtë. Do të ketë, shpresoj, shkëmbim profesional mendimesh në subjektet përkatëse që do të mund të rezultonte edhe në ndonjë ndërmarrje më afatgjate.
Unë mbetem i brengosur për gjendjen e universiteteve shqiptare dhe sidomos për departamentet e matematikës në ato universitete. E di që ka plot arsye, e sidomos dominon ajo ekonomike, për të konkluduar se në Kosovë mbizotron një jetë e vështirë për të gjithë. Mirëpo, është korrekte të thuhet se, si në plot sfera të tjera, ashtu edhe në botën akademike shqiptare, mbretëron një apati që është edhe më evidente në matematikë dhe në shkenca natyrore.
Më lëjoni të shtoj se sado abstrakte që mund të duket matematika, gjë që është e vërtetë, ajo ka zbatime konkrete dhe ne nuk mund të mëtojmë të kemi ekonomi ose industri të avansuara nëse nuk kemi as mjaft profesorë të mirë të matematikës që do të mund tiu mësonin ekonomistëve apo inxhinierëve matematikë, për shembull. Momentalisht siç është gjendja në Kosovë, nuk ka as mjaft matematikanë të rinjë që do të përmbushnin nevojat për kuadër në Departamentin e Matematikës atje. Personalisht jam shumë i interesuar që përmes seminareve, ligjeratave dhe kontakteve direkte ta ndihmoj, sado pak, zhvillimin më të shpejtë të matematikës shqiptare. Dhe në këtë kuadër do ta mirëprisja zgjerimin e bashkëpunimit edhe me universitetet e tjera në rajon, jo vetëm me atë të Prishtinës ku kam studjuar më parë.

www.studentet.info: Ke ndonjë mesazh për kolegët tuaj shqiptarë, kudo që studjojnë ata?

*Qëndrim Gashi:* Të gjithë atyre ju dëshiroj sukese të shumta! Shpresoj se në botën e komunikimit të lehtësuar ata do të kenë mundësi më të mëdha për të prezentuar kualitetet e tyre. Unë, gjithsesi, gjithnjë do ti gëzohem progresit të tyre.


Intervistoi: Besnik KRASNIQI

----------

